# Kelly AC Induction Controller



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

you'll have a really really hard time finding an AC Induction motor that will work with that lower voltage.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

Salty9 said:


> This controller appears to meet my plans: http://kellycontroller.com/kim722024v-72v200aac-induction-motor-controller-p-1048.html
> 
> Anyone here have experience with this controller or other Kelly products regarding service, reliability or longevity?


If you are looking for reliability and longevity, Kelly wouldnt be on my recommended list.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

what's it going into?

200A won't get you much power at all.... and on that kelly, it'l only do 80A continuous.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks,

I'll keep looking.


----------



## yarross (Jan 7, 2009)

frodus said:


> you'll have a really really hard time finding an AC Induction motor that will work with that lower voltage.


Not that bad. Some manufacturers can wind their motors to custom specs for a little premium. One can get the motor rewound as a last resort.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Anything is possible Yarross, thanks for pointing that out.

Let me rephrase:
you'll have a really really hard time finding an *OFF THE SHELF* AC Induction motor that will work with that lower voltage.

You'd have to find a motor rewinder that would do the lower voltage design for you, or you'd have to tell them poles, number of windings, gauge of wire for the windings, voltage for the windings etc... and you'd have to find a motor that had the ability to put an encoder on the end (some don't) since you need an encoder for AC Induction Motors.

Little premium is an understatement.... expect to buy a motor and spend another $500-1000 maybe even more to get them custom wound.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I would not use Kelly. They over state the specs and their controllers don't do what they're supposed to do. You can read all about that on this forum, search Kelly failure or such.


----------

